# Eheim Ehfisubstrat vs Ehfisubstrat Pro?



## Steve Smith (11 Aug 2008)

Just wondering what the real difference is between these two sintered glass media.  The only thing I've found is that the Pro is traditional hoops style media, whereas the non-pro is like stone chips.  I have some of the non-pro in one of my filters and haven't had any issues.

The only thing I can think of is that the pro would probably not restrict flow as much as the non-pro.  Any other thoughts on this?

Any other recommendations on other sintered glass media?


----------



## Ed Seeley (12 Aug 2008)

As long as you didn't pack it in then I don't think it will make much difference which shape sintered glass material you use.  Personally I have some old Siporax and the new stuff I've bought is JBL Sintomec which are chunky cylinders with a central hole.  They seem to do a good job!!!


----------



## Themuleous (12 Aug 2008)

Forget that just stick with sponges 

Sam 

(PS - said with his tongue firmly in his cheek )


----------



## Steve Smith (13 Aug 2008)

I bought some Siporax in the end, as my LFS had a box in.  

I've been looking at Easy Life Symbiont today though.  Might give this a go at some point.  Effective surface area is approx 620 m2 / litre apparently.  A 300g bag costs Â£9.99 from AE which sounds expensive, but is good for up too 900L aquariums (tropical).


----------



## Maximumbob (18 Aug 2008)

I think you got a bit mixed up.  Substrat is the stone chips type effect and Pro are little balls.

I prefer the balls as flow through is more even and there are less areas of clogging etc.  Otherwise they are both very similar in surface area etc (from what I can gather)  I have found them slightly easier to handle and clean as well.

Ehfimech is the little hula hoops.


----------

